# New Site Log In Problems



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

For anyone who is having trouble logging into the new site, http://swoape.wikidot.com you should now be able to request access from the log in screen and Brian or I will manually approve you.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

This morning on a break at work I tried to log into the new web site, using the link in Matt's post above. I log in and am returned to the login screen. I try to log in again, thinking it is keeping me out and that I might have used another email address to register. When I try the second time I get a grayed out message that "You are already logged in" but I can't get anywhere. Firewalls here are not a problem. Either I can get to a web site or I get a big "FORBIDDEN!" message (like when trying to get to eBay, which is off-limits for us). 

I tried a few minutes later and I had no problem getting into the web site. 

I mention this since it could be indicative of a problem that might affect other users. It might also have been a temporary glitch on the hosting site.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes it trips me up that you need to specify email address rather than login id. I'd say it was probably just a glitch. I have seen the site go down for a span of minutes occasionally. If you try again later and still have an issue, let us know.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

megasycophant said:


> Yeah, sometimes it trips me up that you need to specify email address rather than login id. I'd say it was probably just a glitch. I have seen the site go down for a span of minutes occasionally. If you try again later and still have an issue, let us know.


It happened again the same day but it was OK later, so it might have been one of those glitches.


----------

